# Any S4 guys interested in Franken Turbos?



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

I found a company willing to do a group and they are offering 10-15% off the FT kit and they are also Unitronic dealers so they are offering a package deal with software and injectors also. There are 2 or 3 others besides me committed so far. PM me if interested!


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Tial group buy instead.


----------

